# Escooters



## Walklikegump (7 mo ago)

Hi all. 
We are leaving for a road trip around various parts of france (ln search of our new home) 
To help us get around when there, I wanted to bring my escooter but am struggling to see what the rules are. 
I have worked out it is legal for over 12s but we need insurance. I cannot find any sites that let me buy insurance . 
Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

The rules for using your scooter in France are here:Circulation en trottinette électrique, rollers ou skateboard.

Insurance is obligatory but fairly cheap, if you can supply the insurance companies with the correct paperwork i.e. proof of address, ID, and bank details. Here's a link : Trottinette électrique : quelle réglementation ? Comment s'assurer ?. which I chose at random.
It might be simpler to ask your UK insurers if they'll cover you.


----------

